# Heiligenhafen!



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Hochseeangler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich war heute in Heiligenhafen und bin traurig wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nach Hause gefahren.
Das Schiff war zu voll, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich habe freiwillig nicht geangelt, war mir einfach zu Doof. 
Fisch war auch nicht so doll. Zwei drei große aber mehr war nicht drin.
Ich muß das erst mal sacken lassen, aber ich glaube ich fahre da nicht mehr hin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir haben jedes Jahr am 3.Okt. Gemeinschaftsangeln mit unseren Kumpels vom ASV Trave Lübeck und das war wirklich toll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mit den Jungs zu Snacken aber angeln nicht mehr.
Liebe Grüße Jörg!


----------



## AalSpezi (5. Oktober 2000)

Fahrt bloss NIE mit der MS Nickelswalde ab Heiligenhafen, der Oeltanker verarscht euch von hinten bis vorne.
greetz
Tobias


----------



## MiCo (7. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Jörg und alle anderen Heiligenhafengefrusteten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Von Heiligenhafen habe ich bereits seit mehreren Jahren verabschiedet. Spätestens seit der Fahrpreiserhöhung am Samstag auf 
50 DM sollten einem doch Bedenken kommen.
Nochmals zur Verdeutlichung Samstags angeln kostet statt normal 40 auf manchen Kuttern jetzt 50 DM für NULL Mehrleistung, nur der Dampfer ist brechend voll. Für mich der reine Nepp. Nur es gibt immer noch genügend Dummies, die da mitmachen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mein Tipp: Es gibt auch noch andere Häfen mit Kuttern, die zum Hochseeangeln rausfahren. Mein absoluter Hit, die 
MS Sirius aus Laboe. Alter Zollkreuzer mit viel freier Deckfläche vorn und hinten. Der Kahn sieht zwar schrottig aus, der Käpitän ist aber die Wucht in Tüten. Erst wenn er Dorsche gefunden hat ist er zufrieden, längere Driften von &acute;ner halben Stunde durch dorschleere Ostseeabschnitte gibt es nicht. Stellt sich nach 5 Minuten kein Erfolg ein, wird verholt und ein neuer Platz angesteuert.
Außerdem scheint mir das Fanggebiet rund um die Kieler Bucht auch besser zu sein. Manchmal erfolgt der erste Stop schon kurz hinterm Hafen, wenn Fisch dort ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Einen Nachteil hat die Sache jedoch. Da sich  diese Qualität auch rumgesprochen hat, ist der Kutter Samstag wie auch Sonntag meist ausgebucht oder verchartert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die anderen Kutter Langeland und Tatjana könnt ihr getrost vergessen, erfüllen voll und ganz dem heiligenhafenern Standard. Wer jedoch mal die Möglichkeit hat in der Woche zum Angeln zu fahren, sollte mal einen Versuch starten.Schreibt doch mal, wenn ihr noch gute Kutter kennt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri Dorsch
MiCo


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Oktober 2000)

Die vorgenannte Kritik ist berechtigt. Trotzdem fahre ich noch von Heiligenhafen aus. Mein Tip MS Tanja


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Chester!
Also ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten aber gerade die Tanja ist doch voll mies.
Nicht die Besatzung, aber auf dem Schiff,  kann man doch nirgens frei angeln wenn man nicht oben steht (werfen und so). Dazu driftet das Boot äußerst bescheuert durch die hohen Aufbauten. Mal links mal rechts, immer hin und her. Außerdem ist der Kahn immer so voll das mann Schulter an Schulter steht aber das ist das Problem von allen Schiffen in HH.
Mir war immer am liebsten die "MS Einigkeit" von T. Deutsch das ist ein nettes Boot zum angeln und die Besatzung ist auch iO.
Ich bin echt der Meinung lange geht das da nicht mehr gut mit den überfüllten Schiffen aber das soll nicht mein Prob. sein

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## thorsten (21. November 2000)

Hallo Leute, also ich wollte eigentlich am Sa. den 25.11.2000 mit mehreren Freunden (meine Norgegang)und anderen zum Pilken. Frei war nur noch die Seeteufel. Ich muß dazu sagen, ich habe schon etliche Kutterfahrten hinter mir. Ich habe noch nie viel davon gehalten (Pilktouren). Weil erstens habe sich die "Captains" der Kutter noch nie allzu große Mühen bei der Suche der Fische gegeben (außer die "Christa), aber was ich jetzt hier so lese...da habe ich glatt ne Kündigung für den 25.11. geschrieben. Ich fahre nicht mehr mit. Und warum nicht? Ich kannte diesen neuen Fahrpreis noch nicht. 50.- ist mir dafür die Sache nicht mehr wert. Da fahre ich dann doch lieber zum Brandungsangeln. Das einzig gute an den Kutterfahrten, waren die Gemeinschaft mit den "Kumpels". Für das Geld kann man es sich aber beim Brandungsangeln so richtig gemütlich machen. Mit Grillen, ein bißchen Bier & reichlich Platz für den Angler!!

------------------
***Nordmeer Webmaster***
---Angeln in Norwegen---


----------



## Angelheini (30. November 2000)

Hallo Leute,wir wurden diese Jahr auch schon einmal auf Fehmarn mächtig verar... und hatten sogar den ganzen Kutter gechartert. Unser Team bestand aus nicht wenigen gestandenen Kutteranglern, daß man uns für so dämlich hält, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Dieses Boot ist für mich gestorben.Gruß AngelheiniP.S. Keine Angst, es war nicht die "Antares"


----------



## Jungangler (30. November 2000)

Wie ich schon einmal gesagt habe, fahre ich immer mit MS Monika von Großenbrode, is ja auch irgendwie heiligenhafen. Diese 3 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oder My Julia, muß man aber chartern bis zu 12 personen, das ist megageil! In Heiligenhafen finde ich eigentlich alle schlecht! Aber teuer ist es doch überall, oder? Tja, aber was soll man machen.

------------------
www.Angler-Welt.de


----------



## hecht24 (30. November 2000)

geh mal samstag bisschen kuddaangeln
bericht folgt

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Franky (30. November 2000)

Na denn man tau!!! Paß aber auch, wenn einer der großen anbeißt... &acute;Ab 5000 BRT wirds ganz schon hart... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Trotzdem: Petri Heil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. November 2000)

Petri Heil hecht 24 und alles gute. 
Ich wünsche Dir einen richtigen Hammerfisch.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Uwe (30. November 2000)

Jau von mir auch,ich sag nur

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Joe (1. Dezember 2000)

Hammerfisch??Ich dachte, er will auf Dorsch los 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. Dezember 2000)

Hi,
ist doch irgendwie komisch, das man immer wieder "miese" Berichte von den Angelkuttern aus Heiligenhafen hört. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Genauso hatten wir das schon in ´80gern und ´90gern und heute.... werden die bezahlenden Angler immer noch verarscht !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Soll das so sein ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oder tun sich das die Angler immer wieder mit Absicht an, auf tuckernden, stinkenden, Diesel-Öl-Pötten, dem Fisch nachzustellen ?
Wenn das gleiche auf den Binnenseen ablaufen würde.... hätte man die Kutter schon längst verschrottet !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Klar will ich auch den Dorschen nachstellen, aber doch nicht mit so einem stinkenden 
Abzocke-Pott !!  Hauptsache bezahlen und nix mehr !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Dezember 2000)

voll richtig Mike darum ist HH für mich erledigt.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## MiCo (3. Dezember 2000)

Hey hecht24,
das war ja nicht so dolle. War selbst am Freitag mit der Seeteufel draußen und muß sagen lief widererwartend ganz gut. Erstmal sorgte die Besetzung von nur 14 Mann für entspanntes Fischen, die dann auch ca. 100 Dorsche an Bord zogen von denen ich 21 verbuchen konnte. Dabei fiel jedoch auf, daß der Großteil der Fische von 5 Anglern gefangen wurde. Das waren die, die es verstanden in Tiefen um 9 Metern ihre Köder möglichst weit vorm Schiff zu plazieren. Plumpsangler, die ihre 120g Pilker unterm Boot herabließen kamen über Zufallsfänge nicht hinaus. Daß Fisch dort sein mußte ließ sich auch aus der Vielzahl von Stellnetzen schließen, die in dem Angelgebiet ausgebracht waren. Und der stinkende Diesel hat mich auch nicht gestört, obwohl ich hinten stand. Gehört doch irgendwie zum Hochseeangeln dazu. Heiligenhafen ist doch nicht ganz so mies, jedenfalls nicht immer.
In diesem Sinne 
Gruß MiCo


----------



## hecht24 (3. Dezember 2000)

na denn ma glueckwunsch

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Dezember 2000)

Glückwunsch!
Na dann auf ein neues MiCo!

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Dezember 2000)

Hi MiCo,
logisch Ausnahmen gibt es hin und wieder.
Trotzdem hattest Du einen schönen Angeltag, das ist gut so und freut mich für Dich.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## Franky (3. Dezember 2000)

quote:Originaltext von MiCo:
 Plumpsangler, die ihre 120g Pilker unterm Boot herabließen kamen über Zufallsfänge nicht hinaus. Hi MiCo,soll das soviel heissen, wie "feiner fängt mehr"??? Was hattest Du denn für Montagen/Köder bei welchem Wetter????

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## hecht24 (4. Dezember 2000)

hi leute
bin aus heiligenhafen wieder da.waren mit ms seho gefahren.hab 5 dorsche gefangen.der beste hatte 13.es wurden dorsche bis 90cm gefangen.waren ziemlich wei draussen.um die 10m wassertiefe.mein groesster hatte leider nur 59cm.

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Dezember 2000)

Hallo franky!
Du hast das schon richtig mitbekommen. Wer leichter fischt hat mehr Bisse ist echt so. Ic bin schon sehr lange mit entsprechendem Erfolg auf dem Tripp. Sensibele Rute kleine Pilker und max 0,35 Monofil oder wer es mag dünne geflochtene.
Versuch es mal dat gait.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Angelheini (4. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Franky,kann ich nur bestätigen. Da ich am liebsten mit geflochtener Schnur pilke, angeln wir nur noch mit Stärken zwischen 0,16 und 0,18 mm und relativ feinen Ruten. Das bringt nicht nur mehr Fisch, das ist auch viel entspannender über den ganzen Tag.Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2000)

Ist doch schon läääängst bei meiner Premiere im Mai passiert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 0,35er Mono (Zebco Quadron) und meine Hechtrute (3,30 m / 40 - 80 g WG) mit Pilkernum 45 - 60 g!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hatte beste Anleitung!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## MiCo (4. Dezember 2000)

Hai Franky,
nicht unbedingt wer feiner fischt fängt mehr, sondern wer weiter werfen kann. Meine Montage bestand aus einem hakenlosen 80 gr. Pilk mit einem in ca 50cm vorgeschalteten Jig mit japanrotem Twister. Angeknotet an einer 17er Fireline. Hatte den Vorteil, daß die Montage gut zu werfen war und sich auch kein rotes Kraut am Haken verfing. Das Problem hatten nämlich die Angler, die nur mit Pilker und z.T. mit Kopfdrilling fischten. Es gibt nichts ärgerliches als einen weiten Wurf direkt im Kraut plaziert zu haben und gleich wieder einholen zu dürfen um das Zeug vom Haken zu holen. 
Gruß MiCo


----------



## Uwe (5. Dezember 2000)

Hallo ihr Dorschkiller,
ich kann MiCo Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. Man muß weit vom lauten Kutter weg (ich schätze für die Fische hört sich ein tuckernder Diesel ungefähr so an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Oft ist es so, dass auch man wenn man weit wirft nur bei den ersten zwei drei Hüpfern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des Pilkers Bisse bekommt. Dann kann man auch schon fast wieder einholen.
Näher am Schiff ist einfach nix!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ausserdem nehmen die Dorsche den Pilker oft im Absinken. Und ein leichter Pilker taumelt einfach besser und fällt nicht runter wie ein Stein.
Vom kleinen Boot im sehr flachen Wasser (5m) habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 5-10g Unterschied (20 zu 25 oder 30g) entscheidend sein können.
Vom Kutter mit wechselnder und schnellerer Drift und bei tieferem Wasser habe ich immer mit 60g begonnen und bin dann gegebenenfalls bis max 80g rauf oder 35g runtergegangen.
Und ich habe noch nie keinen Fisch gefangen (ich will nicht protzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ich will nur zeigen, dass leicht leichter fängt!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Ich angele übrigens mit einer gelben (kann man besser sehen in dem Schnurgewühl aufm Kutter) 15er Fireline und eine 3m langen 100g WG Rute (geht auch leichter, nur kann man die Fische besser die hohe Bordwand hochheben).
Natürlich gibt es keine Garantie auf eine volle Kiste (sonst wäre Angeln ja auch langweilig), aber es steigert die Chancen um ein Vielfaches (siehe MiCo).Das wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uwe


------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2000)

Ach Ihr habt alle soooo Recht.
Weit werfen ist auf den Kuttern besonders wichtig aber auch nur im Winter wenn meißt im flachen gepilkt wird. Im Sommer bei Tonne 5 oder so kann man auch unter dem Boot dicke Dorsche fangen weil dann de Pilk am besten taumelt.
Wie auch immer leichtes Geschirr ist heute Trumpf.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Joe (6. Dezember 2000)

Hallo MeeresanglerIch stimme dir voll zu! Leichtpilken bis 100g ist heutzutage völlig ausreichend! Habe selber meinen grössten Dorsch vor Fehmarn mit einer 40g Spinnrute und 40g Minipilker gefangen. Habe für diese Aktion 35min gebraucht, bis ich ihn an Board hatte. War ein Erlebniss ....

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## chippog (10. Dezember 2000)

hallo uwe! der trick mit der gelben schnur funktionier nur, wenn ihn nicht so viele kennen. leider sind bei meinen kumpels fast alle schnüre gelb... ein zweiter vorteil mit gelb ist, dass besser zu sehen ist, wo die schnur ins wasser kommt. da hast du mehr kontrolle beim angeln... also doch gelb...

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2000)

Was regt Ihr Euch immer wieder auf?
Wer Tagesfahrten riskiert, riskiert Reinfälle. Von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen.
Außerdem sollten die meisten Angler erst mal das richtige pilken und richtiges Verhalten an Bord lernen. Dann kann man auch über die miesen Kutter herziehen. Denn meist liegt der Ärger an den Angelkollegen und nicht an Schiff oder Besatzung.
Wer richtig angeln will, kann ja Mehrtagestouren buchen oder sich ein Boot zum selberfahren chartern.
Außerdem gibt es verschiedne Anbieter von Kursen, damit Ihr Tröten mal das richtige Pilken lernt.
Denn seltsamerweise werden auch auf den sogenannten "miesen Kuttern" Dorsche gefangen. Nur eben nicht von jedermann. Aber das ist ja auch auf den anderen Kuttern so.
Sollte man sich wohl vor dem meckern mal Gedanken drüber machen.
PS: Ich mache auch keine Tagesfahrten. 
Aber nur, weil alles zu eng ist, und letztlich zu wenig Zeit zum angeln bleibt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Dezember 2000)

quote:Originaltext von Thomas9904:Außerdem gibt es verschiedne Anbieter von Kursen, damit Ihr Tröten mal das richtige Pilken lernt.He He Thomas!
Wir wollen uns hier doch nicht gegenseitig beleidigen. Du weist es wohl noch nich besser bei Deinem ersten Beitrag  aber dies Board ist da um seine Meinung zu äußern aber bitte nicht so.
Sicher giebt es den einen oder anderen Angler der das pilken noch nicht so drauf hat haber das kann man lernen.
Das ist auch nicht der Grund unserer Diskusion. Wenn Du alle Beiträge zu diesem Thema richtig gelesen hättest dan hättest Du bemerkt das es nicht darum geht ob man einen Fisch oder mehrere fängt sondern darum das es auf den Schiffen immer so gnadenlos voll ist das das Angeln keinen Spaß macht. Genau das ist ja wohl auch der Grund warum Du dort nicht fährst.
PS: Ich mache auch keine Tagesfahrten. 
Aber nur, weil alles zu eng ist, und letztlich zu wenig Zeit zum angeln bleibt.[/b]Oder habe ich jetzt etwas falsch verstanden?
Also halte den Ball flach und schreibe nicht wieder son Quatsch!


------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Moderator, 
tut mir leid, wenn meine Wortwahl zu deftig ausgefallen sein sollte. 
Nichts desto trotz ist es ärgerlich, immer wieder von den miesen Bedingungen an Bord von Tagesfahrern zu hören. 
Seltsamerweise eben meist von Leuten, die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, mit dem Fang unzufrieden waren. 
Denn wer gut fängt meckert auch auf einem voll besetzten Kutter nicht oder selten.
Und auch unter den Anglern gibt es doch wohl genügend schwarze Schafe. Geschichten von entsprechenden Alkoholexzessen kann wohl jeder zum besten geben, der einmal eine solche Tour mit gemacht hat.
Allerdings, mea culpa, sollte man wirklich nicht in Beleidigungen verfallen, auch wenn einem die Hutschnur hochgeht. 
Daher Entschuldigung und noch mal den Tip:
Boot chartern, Mehrtagesfahrten unternehmen und mal einen Kurs mit machen. Dann klappts auch mit dem Dorsch. Grüße
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Thomas9904 am 11-12-2000 um 23:41.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2000)

Na Danke Tomas. Dann ist ja alles in Butter. Ich muß aber sagen das ich immer reichlich Fisch dort gefrangen habe und trotzdem keine Lust mehr habe dort hin zu fahren. Weil es halt zu eng ist. In zwischen kenne ich Kutter die sind billiger und ich habe doppelt bis dreimal so viel Platz zum angeln.
Allerdings nehmen diese Kutter auch nur 20 bzw.10 Angler mit obwohl die doppelte Menge raufpassen würde.
In diesem Sinne...

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Angelheini (13. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Jörg und Thomas,ich denke, daß wir uns hier ja nicht als Tröten angesprochen fühlen müssen. Denn gemeint sind wohl doch eher die Gelegenheitsangler, die eben mal Spaß haben wollen, dafür bezahlen sie schließlich ja auch. Das ist aber hier nicht das Thema.
Doch wenn ein vollbesetzter Kutter mit erfahren Anglern offensichtlich an der Nase herumgeführt wird, dann kann ich das nicht tolerieren.
Ich glaube, Du mußt mir mal ein paar Tips zu guten Kuttern geben, Jörg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Fehmarn ist mir so für nebenbei einfach auch etwas zu weit.Angelheini


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Angelheini:
Richtig erkannt!
Auch ich wäre für Angelkuttertips grundsätzlich immer dankbar. Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Hitliste mit Beurteilung durch die Kunden einführen? Wobei es interessant sein dürfte, daß, je nach Gruppe, die Kunden auf dem gleichen Kutter zwischen vollster Zufriedenheit und Mistkahn schwanken?


----------



## hecht24 (13. Dezember 2000)

hi maedels
ich fang mal an mit den kuttern.bin von heiligenhafen 2 mal mit der ms seho gefahren.
einmal mit dem angelverein petershagen und einmal mit dem aller-weser-hochseeangelverein
.mit dem angelverein wars echt muell.sind nur rumgefahren und haben folglich fast nix gefangen. mit dem hochseeverein wars das gegenteil.der kaepn und die besatzung haben sich echt muehe gegeben.die fange waren auch ok.wenn man mehr angelt und weniger rumfaehrt faengt man logo auch mehr.als ichmit einem mitglied des hochseevereins ueber die sache sprach meinte er,dass er sowas schon oefter gehoert hatte.
es ist naehmlich so das dieser verein sehr oft ganze kutter chartert und gute stammkunden veraergert man nicht.wenn man das einmal macht ist der stammkunde weg.
es kommt also nicht nur auf den kutter an sondern auch darauf mit wem man faehrt.
ein kutter kann einmal sehr gut und das naechste mal schlecht sein.ich empfehle daher
mit hochseeangelvereinen zu fahren,dann sind die fangchancen besser.es gibt ja einige sites im net.

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Angelheini!
Mein Angelkahn "Nummero uno" wirst Du ja bald kennenlernen. 
Aber das mit der Hitliste für Angelkutter währe eine gute Idee. Weis nur nicht wie man das realisieren kann.
Vieleicht kann sich der DOK an dieser Stelle ja mal einschalten.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Kolegen, 
war auch schon mit der "Seho" und der "Karoline" von den Stengels unterwegs. Fand ich eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, war  unter der Woche. 
Mit den anderen "Heiligenhafenern" durchweg nicht so gute Erfahrungen. 
Mit der "Antares" in Orth auf Fehmarn habe ich ganz gute Erfahungen für Tagesfahrer gemacht (auch unter der Woche).
War mit der "Stromer" aus Heikendorf, die im Angler - Board ja auch einige miese Kritiken bekommen hat, noch nicht unterwegs, habe aber von Angekollegen, die mit der "Stromer" rausgefahren sind, nur Gutes gehört?!?
Zur Technik einer Hitliste vielleicht folgender Vorschlag:
Kutter auflisten, Kriterien anbieten (Sauberkeit, Reservierung, Freundlichkeit, Platz an Bord, sanitäre Einrichtungen etc..) und diese von den Angler - Board - Mitgliedern mit Noten von 1 - 6 (analog Schulnoten) bewwerten lasssen, Durchschnitt ziehen, fertig. 
Wers dann genauer wissen will, kann ja unter den einzelnen Kriterien nachschauen und so den optimalen Kutter für sich finden. 
Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2000)

Moin Jungs, 
war wohl nicht so üppig mit ner Kutterhitliste??
Wundert mich eigentlich, da immer so viel Kritik an den Kuttern kommt, und man sich da mal richtig reinhängen könnte.
Strengt Euch mal an.
MfG


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Dezember 2000)

Nun sei doch mal nicht so ungeduldig Tom. Der Dok ist schon am arbeiten und wird uns sicher bald das Ergebnis präsentieren.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2000)

Hall moderator, 
Du weißt ja, Geduld ist fürs angeln reserviert - nix für ungut.
Werde mich natürlich noch etwas gedulden.
MfG


----------



## Uwe (19. Dezember 2000)

Kurzbericht:
War am So-Mo in Heiligenhafen.
Sonntagabend 2h hinter Dazendorf bis zum Bauch im Wasser und mit dem Blinker Furchen in die Ostsee gezogen. Wasser leider sehr trübe wegen Wind von der vergangenen Woche. Nur einen (aber schönen 56er) Dorsch gefangen. 
(Übrigens waren vor mir zwei Jungs mit Bellybooten draussen). Die hatten den Sack voll. Mikefish ich muss wohl mal mit dir ein ernstes Wort reden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Montag war ich dann mit der Tanja los. Für die Leute die von Bug und Heck weit weg vom Boot werfen konnten lief es sehr gut (20-30 Fische pro Person). In der Mitte war es eher mau (0-10 Fische) wegen der vielen Aufbauten kann man halt nicht vernünftig werfen. Ich stand natürlich in der Mitte (ok, ich komm halt nicht gut aus dem Bett). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Service war bis mittag sehr gut, aber am nachmittag hatten die Jungs keinen großen Bock mehr zu gaffen. Sie kamen doch eher genervt an.
Ich selber hatte 6 Dorsche und die waren sauer erarbeitet!!
Von jetzt an gibt es für mich nur noch im aller äussersten Notfall Kutter - lieber wieder mit 5PS ein bisscher länger fahren, aber kein verheddern mit Älteren Herrschaften, die ihre Schnur nicht mehr sehen (bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich bewundere 80zig jährige, die noch raus fahren. Aber wenn ich angeln bin, will ich angeln) und keine Sprüche wie: Dat Miniding soll ich Gaffen?! Oder nur bei der Hälfte der Angelzeit eine Chance auf Fische haben (wenn man grade in der Andrift ist).
Fazit: Trotzalledem war es nicht schlecht und ich habe meinen Spaß gehabt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.: hat schon mal jemand beim voll Durchziehen seine Pilker gegen Führerhaus gedengelt peinlich, peinlich, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber ist halt wirklich eng da, naja, der Käptn hats mit Fassung getragen. Spricht für ihn. Nur der Pilker fands richtig sch..e. er hatte danach ein völlig neue Form)War das ein ordentlicher Bericht Udo??Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Dezember 2000)

Glückwunsch Uwe, da hattest Du doch eine schöne Angeltour. Das problem mit der Tanja und ihren Aufbauten hatte ich auch schon aber wenn man weit weg wirft geht es an der Seite auch einigermaßen. Schlimmer finde ich da schon das das Schiff durch die Aufbauten so schlecht driftet. Mal das Buk vor dann wieder das heck vorne weg immer hin und her, weißt was ich meine? 

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****


----------



## Uwe (20. Dezember 2000)

Jau weiss ich,
und wenn die Leute dann noch unterschiedlich weit werfen gibt es immer ein spitzenmässigen Tüddel vor allem mit geflochtenen Schnüren und wenn der Kollege nebenan min. 2 Beifänger hat.Naja, wie schon gesagt, kleines Boot null Problemo... Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Franky (20. Dezember 2000)

quote:Originaltext von Uwe:

P.S.: hat schon mal jemand beim voll Durchziehen seine Pilker gegen Führerhaus gedengelt peinlich, peinlich,


----------



## Uwe (21. Dezember 2000)

Moin Franky,die Dorsche hatten alle gutes Maß im Schnitt so um die 50cm, aber keine über 70. Waren gute Pfannenfische. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------

